# kernel 2.6.8 - probleme mit floppy, usb, sound  und mouse

## gixler

hi leute,

habe bis vor einiger zeit, den 2.4er kernel laufen gehabt und hatte keine probleme damit. alles funkte wunderbar!

dann wollt' ich auch mal den "neuen" 2.6er ausprobieren und holte mir die gentoo-dev-sourcen (damals version 2.6.7-r9). ich bekam das system aber nie richtig zum laufen. jetzt bin ich bei 2.6.8-r3 angelangt.

langsam stell ich mir die frage, ob's ein bug im kernel ist oder ob ich vielleicht nicht doch was falsch mache!?!? 

mouse-probleme:

(vorweg: ich hab schon tage- und wochenlang, google und alle möglichen foren zu thema durchsucht und festgestellt, dass dieses problem viele leute haben. leider hab' ich keine lösung gefunden)

ich kämpfe unter x (kde) mit meiner zeitweise wild werdenden mouse, welche auf dem bildschirm herum hüpft und alles anklickt was ihr unter den zeiger kommt! ;o).

mit dem 2.6.7er kernel hat sie das bei jedem zugriff auf die festplatte getan.

ab der version 2.6.8 interesanterweise nicht mehr. aber dafür jetzt jedesmal wenn ein neuer sound abgespielt wird. 

aber nur am anfang. zb. xmms wechselt von einer nummer zur nächsten.

ich weis nur, dass es weder an den einstellungen von x ,noch an defekter hardware liegt. es muss also mit dem 2.6er kernel zutun haben.

usb-probleme:

ich habe 6 usb-ports und keines funktioniert.

floppy-probleme:

auch das floppy will unter dem 2.6er kernel einfach nicht.

egal ob floppy unterstützung im kernel fix oder als modul compiliert.

sound-probleme:

ich verwende alsa und kann zwar über die karte sound abspielen, aber

immer nur einen. dh. wenn ich zb. ein mp3 über xmms laufen hab und ich nebenbei zusätzlich einen klang von kde oder gaim abspiele, dann höre ich nichts. erst wenn ich bei xmms auf stop drücke, werden alle sounds wie aus einer warteschlange heraus nacheinnader abgespielt. !??!?!!?

leider hatte ich unter kernel 2.4 nur arts benutzt und niemals alsa. ich kann somit nicht sagen, ob das auch mit dem 2.6er zutun hat oder nicht.

zu meiner hardware:

athlon xp2100

asus a7n8x-deluxe v2.0 (bios-ver 1008)

nforce2 chipsatz

nvidia gforce4 ti 4400

logitec cordless keyboard und mouse

software:

gentoo-system (gesynct am 26.8.  und alle pakete upgedatet)

kernel gentoo-dev-sources 2.6.8-r3

nvidia-kernel 6111

nvidia-glx 6111

kde-3.2.3

dmesg:

```

tacks, hard=c0566000 soft=c0565000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1737.028 MHz processor.

Using pmtmr for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 903932k/917504k available (3136k kernel code, 12824k reserved, 1128k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3440.64 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... failed.

...trying to set up timer as ExtINT IRQ... works.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1737.0065 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.0240 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb470, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.1[A] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:   

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce395, set palette = c00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 85 Hz, hf = 107 kHz, clk = 229 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1093543441.216:0): initialized

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

NTFS driver 2.1.15 [Flags: R/W].

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 816M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC0 at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

Ethernet Channel Bonding Driver: v2.6.0 (January 14, 2004)

bonding: Warning: either miimon or arp_interval and arp_ip_target module parameters must be specified, otherwise bonding will not detect link failures! see bonding.txt for details.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 22

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xd000. Vers LK1.1.19

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: SAMSUNG SP1213N, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ASUS DVD-ROM E616, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234493056 sectors (120060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[20]  MMIO=[ec082000-ec0827ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 20

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 20, pci mem f9869000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49539 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47399

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xec080000, irq 21

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (7168 buckets, 57344 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 19

NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 NVIDIA Kernel Module  1.0-6111  Tue Jul 27 07:55:38 PDT 2004

process `named' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:03:00.0 into 4x mode

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

```

emerge info:

```

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Portage 2.0.50-r10 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r1, 2.6.8-gentoo-r3)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r4

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.5-r1

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER=""

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/share/config /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /var/bind /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.osuosl.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X X509 Xaw3d aalib acl acpi aim alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bonobo cdr crypt cups dga dvb dvd dvdr emacs emacs-w3 encode ethereal evo fastcgi fbcon fdftk foomaticdb freetds freetype gb gd gdbm ggi gif gimp gimpprint glut gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 gtkhtml icq imagemagick imap imlib innodb jabber java javamail javascript jdepend joystick jpeg kde ldap leim lesstif libg++ libwww lids linguas_de lirc live ltsp lzw-tiff mad maildir mbox mcal md5sum mdb mikmod mmx motif mozcalendar mozdomi mozilla mpeg mpeg4 mpi msdav msn mule music mysql nagios-dns nagios-ntp nagios-ping nagios-ssh ncurses nls nntp ntlm odbc oggvorbis ooo-kde openal opengl openssh opie oscar oss pam parse-clocks passfile pcap pda pdflib perl php png pnp postgres ppds prelude pthreads pwdb python qt quicktime radius readline ruby samba sasl scanner sdl slang slp snmp sockets socks5 speedo speex spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tetex theora tiff tlctk transcode truetype type1 usb vda vhosts videos virus-scan wsconvert wxwindows x86 xemacs xface xine xinerama xml xml2 xmms xosd xprint xv xvid yahoo zeo zlib"

```

kernel .config

```

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS is not set

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE is not set

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD is not set

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

CONFIG_MK7=y

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

# CONFIG_SMP is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_UP_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_P4THERMAL is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MSR is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUID is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_EFI is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

# CONFIG_REGPARM is not set

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_PM_DISK is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

#

# APM (Advanced Power Management) BIOS Support

#

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC is not set

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

# CONFIG_EISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCMCIA/CardBus support

#

# CONFIG_PCMCIA is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

#

# PCI Hotplug Support

#

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

#

# Memory Technology Devices (MTD)

#

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=y

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

# CONFIG_ISAPNP is not set

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

# CONFIG_PARIDE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM is not set

CONFIG_LBD=y

#

# ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

#

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

# CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB is not set

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR is not set

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

#

# SCSI Transport Attributes

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MEGARAID is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_NV is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_PROMISE=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SX4=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIL is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_SIS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VIA=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_PIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PPA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IMM is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IPR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_ISP is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280 is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA21XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA22XX is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2300 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6312 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA6322 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_T128 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

# CONFIG_MD is not set

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OUI_DB is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_EXTRA_CONFIG_ROMS is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

#

# Protocol Drivers

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394 is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_CMP is not set

#

# I2O device support

#

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

#

# Networking support

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_NETLINK_DEV is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

CONFIG_NET_IPIP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

#

# IP: Virtual Server Configuration

#

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6 is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_IRC is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_AMANDA is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=y

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_LOCAL is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_SNMP_BASIC is not set

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NOTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_RAW=m

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ADDRTYPE is not set

# CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_REALM is not set

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

#

# SCTP Configuration (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=y

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DIVERT is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_NET_HW_FLOWCONTROL is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE is not set

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_BONDING=y

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

#

# ARCnet devices

#

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

# CONFIG_EL1 is not set

# CONFIG_EL2 is not set

# CONFIG_ELPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_EL16 is not set

# CONFIG_EL3 is not set

# CONFIG_3C515 is not set

CONFIG_VORTEX=y

# CONFIG_TYPHOON is not set

# CONFIG_LANCE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL is not set

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_AT1700 is not set

# CONFIG_DEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ISA is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCNET32 is not set

# CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE is not set

# CONFIG_AC3200 is not set

# CONFIG_APRICOT is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH is not set

# CONFIG_CS89x0 is not set

# CONFIG_DGRS is not set

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

# CONFIG_E100 is not set

# CONFIG_FEALNX is not set

# CONFIG_NATSEMI is not set

# CONFIG_NE2K_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_8139CP is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO=y

# CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER is not set

# CONFIG_8139TOO_8129 is not set

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

# CONFIG_SIS900 is not set

# CONFIG_EPIC100 is not set

# CONFIG_SUNDANCE is not set

# CONFIG_TLAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POCKET is not set

#

# Ethernet (1000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SK98LIN is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

#

# Ethernet (10000 Mbit)

#

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

#

# Token Ring devices

#

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)

#

# CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not set

#

# Wan interfaces

#

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PLIP is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1280

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=1024

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input I/O drivers

#

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED is not set

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

# CONFIG_QIC02_TAPE is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# Ftape, the floppy tape device driver

#

# CONFIG_FTAPE is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL_MCH=m

CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

CONFIG_AGP_VIA=m

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_GAMMA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=y

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# I2C support

#

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=y

#

# I2C Algorithms

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALGOPCF is not set

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ELEKTOR is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I801 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ISA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2=y

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PROSAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SAVAGE4 is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Hardware Sensors Chip support

#

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHER is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

#

# Other I2C Chip support

#

CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM=y

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_RTC8564 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

#

# Digital Video Broadcasting Devices

#

# CONFIG_DVB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="640x480@60"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

#

# Logo configuration

#

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=y

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX=y

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# ALSA USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BLUETOOTH_TTY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MIDI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_RW_DETECT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_HP8200e is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

#

# USB Human Interface Devices (HID)

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WACOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MTOUCH is not set

CONFIG_USB_EGALAX=m

# CONFIG_USB_XPAD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ATI_REMOTE is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HPUSBSCSI is not set

#

# USB Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Video4Linux support is needed for USB Multimedia device support

#

#

# USB Network adaptors

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_USS720 is not set

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TIGL is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM=m

CONFIG_USB_PHIDGETSERVO=m

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

# CONFIG_ZISOFS is not set

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

# CONFIG_DEVFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=y

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_TCP is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_REMOTE="cp850"

# CONFIG_CIFS is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

# CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-15"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15=y

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Profiling support

#

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

#

# Kernel hacking

#

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP=y

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_4KSTACKS=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO is not set

#

# Library routines

#

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y

```

danke im voraus für eure tipps

lg

gixlerLast edited by gixler on Wed Sep 01, 2004 6:20 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## oscarwild

Moin,

keine Komplettlösung, aber vielleich ein paar Tipps:

1. Maus

lol, das klingt eher nach einem defekten Mauskabel, oder einem Wackelkontakt als nach einem Softwareproblem...

2. usb

hast Du die hotplug-package installiert? Die ist unbedingt notwendig; und dann stöpsel mal ein USB-Gerät an und wieder ab, und schau nach, was im log eingetragen wird

3. floppy

ist das Laufwerk überhaupt in die fstab eingebunden, und wenn ja wie? Falls per supermount, muß auch im Kernel supermount konfiguriert werden. [Btw., das ist aber eine ziemlich eklige Lösung, ich würde z.B. zu submount raten (emerge submount & RTFM ;-) ].  Zeig doch mal Deine /etc/fstab

4. sound

afaik kann alsa alleine nicht mehrere Soundquellen mischen. Dafür gibts ja arts, das softwaremäßig mehrere Kanäle verhackstückt und z.B. an alsa zum Abspielen weiterleitet.

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## AbsturZ

mit der maus kann ich meinem vorredner nur zustimmen, das hört sich echt nicht nach einem treiber/conf problem an...

zur xmms problematik: emerge das arts outputplugin und aktivier es in xmms, alle anderen programme (die nicht kde-eigen sind) sollteste für die sound wiedergabe indem man z.b. aplay gegen artsplay austauscht (sry keine explizite erfahrung mit gaim, aber bei licq lässt sich das einstellen, denke es geht auch bei gaim).

um welche usb geräte geht es denn ? haste die usb module / kernel optionen für deinen nforce chipsatz ausgewählt ? wichtig: die usb2 module haben meiner erfahrung nach nur schlechte bis keine abwärtskompatibilität!

hoffe ich konnte helfen

mir ist gerade noch eingefallen:

als ich mal eine cordless mouse probiert habe und der akku sich verabschiedet hatte, kam es zu ähnlichen mausproblemen ... kann es sein, dass die akkus/batterien im eimer sind ?

----------

## oscarwild

hm... jetzt wo ich nochmal auf das Wort "cordless" und das Auftreten beim Abspielen von Sound stolpere:

Leere Akkus sind natürlich eine Möglichkeit. Oder hast Du den Empfänger in der Nähe der Lautsprecherboxen stehen? Möglicherweise stören die in den Empfänger, und da kommts schon mal zu solchen Effekten... versuch mal, den Empfänger mal woanders aufzustellen!

----------

## gixler

danke oscarwild  & AbsturZ

was sound und mouse angeht, hattet ihr einen guten richer!   :Very Happy: 

zum sound-problem:

leider hab ich nicht gewusst, das alsa nicht mit mehreren quellen gleichzeitig kann. hab in allen progs (xmms, gaim, ...) die sound ausgabe auf arts bzw. artsplay umgestellt und jetzt funkt alles 1a!!!   :Very Happy: 

1000 dank

zum mouse-problem:

!! sehr interessant !!!

vorweg: die hardware inkl. batterien ist ok!

ich hab vorher im post noch vergessen die meldungen im "messages" log zu posten

```

Aug 27 15:18:57 nemesis psmouse.c: Explorer Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

```

das umstellen vom empfanger - weg von den boxen - hat auch nix gebracht!

und jetzt kommt's:  -> alsa ist schuld !!!!    :Shocked: 

als ich im xmms die ausgabe von alsa auf arts umgestellt habe, war

auch das problem mit der spastischen mouse weg.

auch im messages log waren keine einträge mehr!

gegentest: output wieder von arts zurück auf alsa gestellt

und die mouse spinnt wieder! 

also, es sieht so aus, als währe auch dieses problem gelöst!   :Very Happy: 

das war wirklich nervent !!!

sodala, bleibt "nur" noch das floppy & usb problem:

hier meine fstab:

```

snip

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto,users            0 0

snip

```

hab mir grad submount gezogen, bringt aber noch einen fehler

config-kernel und so... muss ich mir noch reinziehen!   :Smile: 

usb:

ich glaub ich hab alles nötige im kernel aktiviert!

funkt trotzdem nicht!   :Crying or Very sad: 

usb hardware ist ein scanner canon fb630u

auch eine web-cam und meine digi-cam werden

nicht erkannt.

es sieht so aus, als kann das system die usb-ports nicht richtig ansprechen!?!?

wenn ich mit einem 2.4er kernel boote funkt alles!

habt ihr noch ein paar tipps!

lg

gixler

[/code]

----------

## gixler

leider zu früh gefreut!!

asla hat doch nix mit meiner spastischen mouse zu tun!

das problem tritt noch immer auf.   :Crying or Very sad: 

dürfte vorher ein blöder zufall gewesen sein.

ich hab ein einigen foren gelesen, dass es auch am dma der festplatte liegen kann.

habe dma mittels hdparm deaktiviert. leider ohne erfolg.

mit abgeschaltenem dma springt die mouse trotzdem.

lg

gixler

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo Gixler,

dann muß ich mit der Maus leider passen... Bzgl. USB: ist die package hotplug installiert? Das war bei mir der springende Punkt, obwohl es schon mal eine Version gab, mit der sich mein Scanner reproduzierbar verhäddert hatte (nur reboot und downgrade half...)

Meine fstab (mit submount): 

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      subfs           ro,fs=cdfss             0 0

/dev/floppy/0           /mnt/floppy     subfs           rw,fs=floppyfss         0 0
```

und zur Installation von submount einfach die Anweisung in der Fehlermeldung beachten.

Gruß und schönes WE

OscarWild

----------

## _hephaistos_

das mit der maus hatte ich auch.

hast du sie richtig in die xorg.conf eingetragen?

hth,

ciao

----------

## gixler

hi,

hab gentoo-dev-sources ungemerged und alle überreste des kernels entfernt. auch die .config datei.

dann neu geemerged und per menuconfig eine neue .config erstellt.

kernel erzeugt, installiert und gebootet.

jetzt funktionierten die usb-ports und die mouse.

die mouse verhält sich jetzt ruhig und lsusb findet meine geräte! 

ich nehme an, dass in der alten kernel-.config irgend ein fehler war?!?

leider komm ich mit submount nicht weiter!   :Crying or Very sad: 

config-kernel sollte ja ein alternatives output-dir setzen.

```

/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.8-gentoo-r3

```

beim kompilieren des kernels funkt das auch, aber alle anderen

pakete bringen mir den fehler, dass sie das verzeichnis nicht finden.

(vorerst) betroffen sind:

submount 0.9

nvidia-kernel 6111

nvidia-glx 6111

```

nemesis root # emerge submount

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) sys-fs/submount-0.9 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) submount-0.9.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

>>> Unpacking submount-0.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/submount-0.9/work

>>> Source unpacked.

 * Due to the 2.6 kernel build system, external module compilation

 * with a normal setup requires write access to //usr/src/linux

 * There are several ways to fix/prevent this.

 * Users can willingly let portage make this writable by doing

 * # config-kernel --allow-writable yes

 * However, this is considered a security risk!

 *

 * The prefered method is to enable Gentoo's new 'koutput' method

 * for kernel modules. See the doc

 * http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/2.6-koutput-user.xml

 * To enable this, you'll need to run

 * # config-kernel --output-dir /var/tmp/kernel-output

 * and then install a new kernel

!!! ERROR: sys-fs/submount-0.9 failed.

!!! Function kmod_make_linux_writable, Line 207, Exitcode 0

!!! Incompatible kernel setup

```

```

nemesis root # emerge nvidia-kernel

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 to /

x86

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1.run

x86

x86

>>> Unpacking source...

 * /usr/src/linux is a symbolic link

 * Determining the real directory of the Linux kernel source code

 * Building for Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 found in /usr/src/linux

 * which outputs to /usr/src/linux

 * By not using the kernel's ability to output to an alternative

 * directory, some external module builds may fail.

 * See <insert link to user doc here>

Creating directory NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-6111-pkg1

Verifying archive integrity... OK

Uncompressing NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics Driver for Linux-x86 1.0-6111..........................................................................................................................................................................................................

 * Applying power-suspend-2.6.9-changes.patch...                                                                        [ ok ]

 * Applying nv_enable_pci.patch...                                                                                      [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

x86

If you are using a Linux 2.4 kernel, please make sure

you either have configured kernel sources matching your

kernel or the correct set of kernel headers installed

on your system.

If you are using a Linux 2.6 kernel, please make sure

you have configured kernel sources matching your kernel

installed on your system. If you specified a separate

output directory using either the "KBUILD_OUTPUT" or

the "O" KBUILD parameter, make sure to specify this

directory with the SYSOUT environment variable or with

the appropriate nvidia-installer command line option.

*** Unable to determine the target kernel version. ***

make: *** [select_makefile] Error 1

!!! ERROR: media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.6111 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 89, Exitcode 2

!!! Failed to build module

```

```

nemesis root # config-kernel -d

 * These variables are currently set:

KBUILD_OUTPUT_PREFIX=/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.8-gentoo-r3

KBUILD_OUTPUT=/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.8-gentoo-r3

LINUX_PORTAGE_WRITABLE=no

AUTO_SYMLINK=no

```

```

nemesis root # env

LINUX_PORTAGE_WRITABLE=no

MANPATH=/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man:

/usr/X11R6/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/man:/usr/X11R6/man::/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/man:

/usr/qt/3/doc/man:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/man:/usr/qt/3/doc/man

AUTO_SYMLINK=no

INFODIR=/usr/share/info:/usr/X11R6/info

HOSTNAME=nemesis

TERM=xterm

SHELL=/bin/bash

SSH_CLIENT=192.168.0.48 1708 22

QTDIR=/usr/qt/3

SSH_TTY=/dev/pts/0

MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla

USER=root

GDK_USE_XFT=1

KDEDIR=/usr/kde/3.2

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK=/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo

PAGER=/usr/bin/less

XINITRC=/etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc

MAIL=/var/mail/root

PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.3:/usr/X11R6/bin:/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin:

/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/jre/bin:/usr/qt/3/bin:/usr/kde/3.2/sbin:/usr/kde/3.2/bin

GLIBC_SSP_CHECKED=1

KBUILD_OUTPUT_PREFIX=/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.8-gentoo-r3

INPUTRC=/etc/inputrc

PWD=/root

JAVA_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

EDITOR=/bin/nano

JAVAC=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1/bin/javac

LANG=de_AT@euro

KDEDIRS=/usr

QMAKESPEC=linux-g++

PS1=\[\033[01;31m\]\h \[\033[01;34m\]\W \$ \[\033[00m\]

CXX=g++

JDK_HOME=/opt/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

SHLVL=1

HOME=/root

KBUILD_OUTPUT=/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.8-gentoo-r3

LESS=-R

LOGNAME=root

CVS_RSH=ssh

CLASSPATH=.

SSH_CONNECTION=192.168.0.48 1708 192.168.0.3 22

LESSOPEN=|lesspipe.sh %s

INFOPATH=/usr/share/info:/usr/share/gcc-data/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.3/info

CC=gcc

SANE_CONFIG_DIR=/etc/sane.d

CONFIG_PROTECT=/var/bind /usr/lib/mozilla/defaults/pref /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/3.2/share/config

 /usr/share/texmf/tex/generic/config/ /usr/share/texmf/tex/platex/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvips/config/ /usr/share/texmf/dvipdfm/config/

 /usr/share/texmf/xdvi/ /usr/share/config

G_BROKEN_FILENAMES=1

_=/bin/env

```

da ich jetzt fast 2 ganze tage vor der kiste gesessen bin,

gegooglet und probiert habe, weis ich jetzt echt nicht mehr weiter.

da ich ja erst auf den 2.6er kernel umgestiegen bin,

wäre es ja möglich, dass ich da was vergessen/falsch gemacht habe!?!?

bitte um hilfe...

danke

----------

## oscarwild

Moin,

schon möglich daß da was mit der .config faul war, Hauptsache es geht jetzt. Btw., alternativ zu einem re-emerge der gentoo-dev-sources, einfach im Kernel-Verzeichnis ein

```
make mrproper
```

Das spart Bandbreite und Zeit. Aber Vorsicht, das macht wirklich blitzblank, auch die .config wird auf den Default zurückgesetzt, d.h. alle Fehleinstellungen, aber auch die "guten" Einstellungen sind futsch!

Das mit dem output-dir habe ich auch nicht hinbekommen. Ich habe einfach die Alternative benutzt:

1. zur Sicherheit alle Netzwerkverbindungen kappen

2. Kernel beschreibbar machen

```
config-kernel -allow-writable yes
```

3. submount installieren

```
emerge submount
```

4. WICHTIG! Lernel wieder schützen

```
config-kernel -allow-writable no
```

5. Netzwerkverbindungen wieder einstöpseln - fertig  :Smile: 

Gruß

OscarWild[/b]

----------

## gixler

hi oscarwild,

das mit config-kernel --allow-writable yes/no hat gefunkt!

auch die anschliessende installation von submount hat funktioniert! 1000 Dank

ich hab die fstab geändert und kann jetzt auch cdr's mounten und lesen

dvds funktionieren aber leider nicht.

hab mich mit den fs typen udf, iso9660, cdromfss in der fstab schon erfolglos gespielt.

furchtbar   :Crying or Very sad: 

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/dvd        subfs           ro,fs=auto              0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom1      /mnt/dvdwriter  subfs           rw,fs=auto              0 0

/dev/fd/0               /mnt/floppy     subfs           rw,fs=auto              0 0

```

mit dem floppy hauts auch einfach nicht hin.

irgendwie gibt's im dev verzeichnis kein "floppy" bzw. fd0 mehr!?!

was die installation von nvidia-kernel angeht, so funktioniert es nach wie vor nicht!

gleicher fehler

trotz config-kernel --allow-writable yes

bin ich der einzige, der versucht einen 2.6er kernel mit dem nvidia gforce/nforce sh** zum laufen zu bringen??

lg

gixler

----------

## oscarwild

Hallo gixler,

nvidia unter 2.6 ist kein Problem, ich hatte das bis vor kurzem auch laufen (bis das Lager des Grafikkartenlüfters gefressen hat... und das schon zum 2. mal, jetzt kommt was passiv gekühltes rein...)

Also den Fehlermeldungen aus dem nvidia-Versuch nach sieht das so aus, als ob Dein /usr/src/linux nicht auf den Kernel zeigt, der gerade verwendet wird. Bootest Du den richtigen Kernel? Was zeigen die oberen Zeilen des Kommandos

```
dmesg
```

?

Hast Du das fertige Image nach /boot (boot vorher gemounted!) kopiert und die Bootmanagerkonfiguration entsprechend nachgezogen? 

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## gixler

hi oscarwild,

 *oscarwild wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nvidia unter 2.6 ist kein Problem, ich hatte das bis vor kurzem auch laufen (bis das Lager des Grafikkartenlüfters gefressen hat... und das schon zum 2. mal, jetzt kommt was passiv gekühltes rein...)
> 
> 

 

den lüfter hab ich gleich von anfang an gekickt und durch einen

zalmann heatpipe ersetzt. ist zwar nicht billig, aber 1a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Also den Fehlermeldungen aus dem nvidia-Versuch nach sieht das so aus, als ob Dein /usr/src/linux nicht auf den Kernel zeigt, der gerade verwendet wird. Bootest Du den richtigen Kernel?
> 
> 

 

stimmt! sieht so aus, als findet er das makefile nicht, oder so!?

leider kann /usr/src/linux nur mehr auf das richtige verzeichnis verweisen,

da ich alle anderen sourcen gelöscht habe.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  Was zeigen die oberen Zeilen des Kommandos
> 
> ```
> ...

 

```

rd=c0575000 soft=c0574000

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1737.205 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Memory: 1033672k/1048512k available (3141k kernel code, 13932k reserved, 1184k data, 208k init, 131008k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3432.44 BogoMIPS

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        0383fbff c1c3fbff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2100+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

..MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC

...trying to set up timer (IRQ0) through the 8259A ...  failed.

...trying to set up timer as Virtual Wire IRQ... failed.

...trying to set up timer as ExtINT IRQ... works.

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1736.0951 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 267.0223 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb470, last bus=3

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: nForce2 C1 Halt Disconnect fixup

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGPB._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB1._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK5] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAPU] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LACI] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMCI] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LFIR] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [L3CM] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs *17), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs *18), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs *19), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC5] (IRQs *16), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCH] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCK] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] (IRQs *23), disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCZ] (IRQs 20 21 22) *0, disabled.

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCS] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:01.1[A] -> GSI 23 (level, high) -> IRQ 169

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCF] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCG] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCL] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCI] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:05.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCJ] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APCM] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AP3C] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] enabled at IRQ 19

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:03:00.0[A] -> GSI 19 (level, high) -> IRQ 201

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00170011

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 0

.......     : IO APIC version: 0011

.... register #02: 00000000

.......     : arbitration: 00

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 03 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 001 01  1    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 001 01  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 001 01  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 11 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 12 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 13 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C9

 14 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    C1

 15 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B9

 16 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    B1

 17 001 01  1    1    0   0   0    1    1    A9

Using vector-based indexing

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ201 -> 0:19

IRQ193 -> 0:20

IRQ185 -> 0:21

IRQ177 -> 0:22

IRQ169 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

vesafb: NVidia Corporation, NV25 Board, Chip Rev    (OEM: NVidia)

vesafb: VBE version: 3.0

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e350

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00ce395, set palette = c00ce41a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03

ff03

vesafb: hardware supports DCC2 transfers

vesafb: monitor limits: vf = 85 Hz, hf = 107 kHz, clk = 229 MHz

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xd8000000, mapped to 0xf8808000, size 16384k

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

vga16fb: initializing

vga16fb: mapped to 0xc00a0000

fb1: VGA16 VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1093975792.4294966299:0): initialized

highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: PC Speaker

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Logitech Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 100x37

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Generic RTC Driver v1.07

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected NVIDIA nForce2 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 941M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778) [PCSPP(,...)]

parport0: irq 7 detected

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:01.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

3c59x: Donald Becker and others. www.scyld.com/network/vortex.html

0000:02:01.0: 3Com PCI 3c920 Tornado at 0xd000. Vers LK1.1.19

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

NFORCE2: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:09.0

NFORCE2: chipset revision 162

NFORCE2: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: BIOS didn't set cable bits correctly. Enabling workaround.

NFORCE2: 0000:00:09.0 (rev a2) UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: SAMSUNG SP1213N, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1200JB-00DUA3, ATA DISK drive

Using anticipatory io scheduler

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: ASUS DVD-ROM E616, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: SONY DVD RW DRU-500A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 234493056 sectors (120060 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 234441648 sectors (120034 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 32X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0d.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[193]  MMIO=[ec082000-ec0827ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.2[C] -> GSI 20 (level, high) -> IRQ 193

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.2 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 193, pci mem f9869000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.2

ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2004-May-10

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, high) -> IRQ 177

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: irq 177, pci mem f986b000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: nVidia Corporation nForce2 USB Controller (#2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 185, pci mem f986d000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

/usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3/drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

/usr/src/linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3/drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c_adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5000

i2c_adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0x5500

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: wakeup

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.0: wakeup

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:06.0[A] -> GSI 21 (level, high) -> IRQ 185

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:06.0 to 64

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-3: new full speed USB device using address 2

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49400 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 47424

ALSA device list:

  #0: NVidia nForce2 at 0xec080000, irq 185

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (8191 buckets, 65528 max) - 296 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

802.1Q VLAN Support v1.8 Ben Greear <greearb@candelatech.com>

All bugs added by David S. Miller <davem@redhat.com>

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S4bios S5)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 2008116k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

inserting floppy driver for 2.6.8-gentoo-r3

acpi_floppy_resource: 6 ioports at 0x3f0

acpi_floppy_resource: 1 ioports at 0x3f7

floppy: controller ACPI FDC0 at I/O 0x3f0-0x3f5, 0x3f7-0x3f7 irq 6 dma channel 2

subfs 0.9

```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Hast Du das fertige Image nach /boot (boot vorher gemounted!) kopiert und die Bootmanagerkonfiguration entsprechend nachgezogen? 
> 
> 

 

hab bzimage und system.map nach /boot kopiert und entsprechent umbenannt!

grub.conf

```

title=Gentoo Linux-2.6.8-gentoo-r3-4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.8-gentoo-r3-4 root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose

```

zum thema floppy hab ich einen post gefunden, wo es ebenfalls unter 

der version 2.6.8 probleme gibt.

vielleicht muss ich ja auch die nächste version abwarten.

blöd is nur, das ich meine linux box in der zwischenzeit nicht nutzen kann  :Confused: 

lg

gixler

----------

## oscarwild

Moin gixler,

ich fürchte, da bin ich mit meinem Rat auch am Ende. In der dmesg-Ausgabe sieht man sogar, wei er den Floppytreiber lädt...

Es gibt tatsächlich einige Threads, die über seltsame Effekte im Zusammenhang mit 2.6.8 berichten; wie siehts mit einer älteren Kernelversion aus? Meine Rechner laufen mit 2.6.7 sehr stabil. Ich würde den 2.6.7-r14 zur Probe mit der .config des 2.6.8er kompilieren, vielleicht löst das Deine Probleme!

Gruß

OscarWild

----------

## gixler

hi oscarwild,

kein problem! trotzdem danke für deine unterstützung!!   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es gibt tatsächlich einige Threads, die über seltsame Effekte im
> 
> Zusammenhang mit 2.6.8 berichten; wie siehts mit einer älteren
> ...

 

genau den hab ich mir g'rad gezogen und bin jetzt fleissig bei komipieren!   :Very Happy: 

bin gespannt, ob da zumindest meine nvidia wieder funkt!?!??

eine anmerkung:

ich hab gleich mal versucht - nach dem saugen des "neuen" alten kernels

und nach dem anpassen von /usr/src/linux,

mit 

```

config-kernel --make-koutput=current

```

die output dir anzupassen.

interessant ist, dass er als path

```

/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/

```

und auch dorthin - nach einem aufruf von make menuconfig - die config-dateien schreibt!?!?   :Confused: 

solang's funkt ist's mir im moment eh egal *gg*

ah, kompilieren des kernels ist grad fertig - muss ihn jetzt mal testen!

lg

gixler

----------

## gixler

hi oscarwild!

ha ha,

der kernel funkt jetzt mal!   :Very Happy: 

aber ich bin da grad auf etwas d'rauf gekommen:

das problem mit config-kernel und der output dir lässt sich lösen,

wenn man für statt z.b.

/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r14

/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r14/2.6.7-gentoo-r14

benutzt!

siehe...

```

nemesis root # cat /etc/env.d/05kernel

KBUILD_OUTPUT_PREFIX="/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r14"

KBUILD_OUTPUT="/var/tmp/kernel-output/2.6.7-gentoo-r14"

LINUX_PORTAGE_WRITABLE="no"

AUTO_SYMLINK="no"

```

 yeah   :Very Happy: 

...dann funkts auch mit dem mergen von submount, nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel, usw.

natürlich mit nicht beschreibbarem kernel, also

config-kernel --allow-writable no

probier's mal bei gelegenheit!!

lg

gixler

----------

